# Pudding's Twins



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

And here they are - not the best, but wanted to get you something before I came to work.

A9 - Buckling - available as a wether .... he thinks I am his momma and comes running when I come in the stall










A10 - Doeling - possibly retained - not sure yet.....


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:leap: Congrats! What cuties!

Gina


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They are beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute...... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:clap: Congratulations!!!

Wow, the lil' girl is a flashy one isn't she?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He was trying to jump up on momma already - at 13 hours old!!!


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

That doeling is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I love the pic of them together...she is a beauty with that black and white face!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Love the one of them together.  Both are adorable!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awwwww so cute! There is nothing cuter than the kids that love attention. Cute kids!!! Congrats!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Boy what lookers. It will be hard to part with that lil girl!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! :balloons: Such beautiful babies! That photo of them snuggling is priceless!

Deb Mc


----------

